# Not Weird But Liberating



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tomorrow I get to wake up whenever I like and go have some fun with a few good friends, it feels good. 

It also feels good to NOT worry about someone else's opinion of what I am doing (good clean fun). I never cheated on my ex, never gave her one reason to believe I would but...I always heard remarks that I was or thinking about it...in the end it was her who fell.

I do not miss my ex wife in the least, I do miss regular sex and some form of intimacy with a woman but that will come again in time 

Thankful for my friends who stuck by me :smthumbup:


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

That would be liberating!
I hope you enjoy yourself and eventually you will find that intimacy you miss so much.
Now its time for you to have some fun and relax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Cogo  We had a great day of friends, laughs, hot rods, hot dogs and even a beer or two.


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, it sure is liberating when you finally realize that you don't have to put up with their BS anymore and have to listen to all the degrading and critical comments. When I finally worked through the initial pain of the EA and then the divorce, I found myself again, one who loved life before I got married, but now I love life again after divorce, plus one big benefit, or actually three great benefits, my kids! We have more fun together, we can laugh and enjoy ourselves without having to walk on eggshells anymore.
Yep, it can be liberating, indeed! Enjoy!


----------

